# Rose Granite Chief 2011 mit 57 Hub



## Jan0402 (30. März 2016)

Guten Tag liebe Internet-Gemeinde !
Ich hätte eine Frage die sich an die Granite Chief-Fahrer richtet.
Ich fahre ein Rose Granite Chief von 2011 mit 190mal51 Hub und da ich nun mehr in dem Enduro bis Downhill Bereich wechseln möchte wollte ich mir nicht direkt für viel Geld ein neues Bike kaufen und hatte mir über legt einfach hinten mehr Hub zu fahren (in  meinem Fall 57)
Da mir der Kundenservice leider nicht helfen konnte da das Granite Chief 2011 nie mit 57 getestet wurde ! Vielleicht fährt hier ja einer das Granite Chief mit 57 Hub ! Wenn ja, jetzt meine Frage !!!!! Stößt das Rohr in dem die Sattelstange drin steckt an den Reifen, wenn der Dämpfer durchfedert ????
PS eine 160mm Gabel ist schon drin (Fox 36 Van)


----------



## d1pe (31. März 2016)

Ich habe selbst kein Granite Chief, aber vielleicht kann dir mein Gedanke weiterhelfen.
Wenn du den tatsächlichen Federweg durch den Hub teilst und dann mit dem neuen Hub multiplizierst, hast du den theoretischen Federweg, wenn das Übersetzungsverhältnis immer gleich bleibt.
Ein Beispiel: Nehmen wir an, dass du 150mm Federweg hinten hast.
Neuer Federweg 150/51*57=167,65mm
Das sind ca. 18mm mehr als vorher.

Wenn du etwas Luft aus dem jetzigen Dämpfer lässt, kannst du ihn vorsichtig durchfedern und abschätzen ob da noch Platz ist, wenn sich der Reifen 2cm höher bewegen würde.


Edit: Bei einem 200*57 Dämpfer veränderst du die Fahrradgeometrie und drückst das Hinterrad nach unten und das Tretlager kommt hoch. 190*57 Dämpfer gibt es auch, die sind aber eher selten. Mein Beispiel funktioniert nur mit 190mm Einbaulänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan0402 (31. März 2016)

Danke das mit dem Luft ablassen werde ich mal die Tage ausprobieren wenn es mit 57 hub klappt werde ich mich nochmals melden


----------

